# Shock Oil



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

As shock oil ages over time months....years.... does it thicken?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't think so, silicon oil is a very stable compound. 


Now if it was frozen possibly. Check this out stick a bottle of corn oil in your fridge and prepare to be grossed out.....


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Now if it was frozen possibly. Check this out stick a bottle of corn oil in your fridge and prepare to be grossed out.....


between your suntan lotion, and corn oil, and my sniffing of "good" smelling tire solvents, i think we have a winner!! *mind blanks* >insert windchimes<

i have a bottle of associated 30wt oil back from 1992, and it still feels and looks the way it did when i bought it. now.. one thing... *I* think between manufactur'es the wt oil is a tad bit off... so don't mix and match oil and new oils even if of the same "wt".

my 1.5 cents.


----------

